# Spark Plug Issues



## kenmax0221 (Jan 8, 2022)

I am currently staying in UAE and bought an imported chevy cruze 2017. When replacing spark plug, the original is 41-153 but replaced with 41-156. what is the difference between this spark plugs? it seems to me that both are of the same size, threads and etc. But my car is jerking specially on the starting to acceleration and on climbing up-slope road. (I know that on owner's manual it is 41-153)


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

kenmax0221 said:


> replaced with 41-156


That is the correct spark plug. I wouldn't worry at all about what the owners manual says the spark plug number is because they are mostly outdated. From what I have read spark plugs were a real issue for the 1.4L engines from day one, but now its all been fixed. The first thing that came to mind is where did you buy the plugs? Because there are ALOT of fake plugs being sold.
And if the plugs are good, its probably the coil pack. You really need to get the OBD2 codes read.


----------

